# Dry box idea



## lowrider1 (3 mo ago)

My new raft arrived, and I needed to relocate a couple motorcycles and an ATV from my garage so I can work on assembly when the frame shows up. It's down in the single digits (F) this morning and icy so I walked the bikes to my shop and rode my old 2001 Honda ATV and as I got off to open the shop door I realized I still had an aluminum tool box on there since it was brought home from the dealer...a 36"x16" wide x 12" deep. It kept tools, food, survival gear and whatever I needed for a particular trip, dry and dust free and never leaked blood from a bunch of deer I hauled on top of it. I looked at the rubber seal on the inside of the lid and it was dry rotted but nothing seemed to get past in into the box. The lid had a flange that fit over the bottom of the box and apparently was enough to keep "stuff" out. I don't recall what I paid for it but the original Cabela's sticker was still inside. The lid was a little dented from hauling things on top over to include kids, hogs and firewood over the years.

Has anyone used similar tool boxes as dry boxes on their boats? I'd guess they would be adequate sit on as well.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds like a novel idea to me! If it fits your space and you think it does the job and it’s paid for then you’re good to go! Please report back and let us know how it goes. It’s just going to be a little heavy, but as long as you’re not taking it out of the boat, who cares.


----------



## lowrider1 (3 mo ago)

mkashzg said:


> Sounds like a novel idea to me! If it fits your space and you think it does the job and it’s paid for then you’re good to go! Please report back and let us know how it goes. It’s just going to be a little heavy, but as long as you’re not taking it out of the boat, who cares.


It's alum and very light weight. I was thinking of finding a similar box...I'd miss that one if I took it off the old Honda...and the old Honda would miss it too.


----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

any photos?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

It is basically the same idea but different industries obviously. I'm not sure how well the would fare in a "full immersion situation" like flipping your raft ... but in my experience most dryboxes don't stay 100% dry in those situations either. Most of the truck boxes I've seen have holes for mounting them...so I'd be a little concerned about those letting water in. Pretty easily sealed though.

I guess the big question is price. I feel like an aluminum truck storage box tends to be about the same price as a drybox but I could be wrong.

Sounds like you like having it on your trailer.... maybe keep it there and get a drybox for the raft. FrontierPlay makes some reasonably priced, if not super fancy, in a bunch of sizes. Plenty of nicer more custom boxes with nicer fit and finish and nicer hardware... my favorite at the moment is the Jordan River Boat Works stuff but lots of other options.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Is your box diamond plate? If so, I'd be worried about the wear on raft fabric since it is not a flat smooth surface. Something to think about, but I have not seen any rafting specific boxes made with the stuff.


----------



## lowrider1 (3 mo ago)

caverdan said:


> Is your box diamond plate? If so, I'd be worried about the wear on raft fabric since it is not a flat smooth surface. Something to think about, but I have not seen any rafting specific boxes made with the stuff.


I would suspend the box from the frame so it would not contact raft materials on purpose anyway. What I'm thinking the box lid would need to be above the frame pipe so it would open properly.

The one on my ATV is not diamond pattern but I have several that are just plain truck boxes made of stamped diamond pattern alum...maybe 0.063 or 0.050. I have some 20 gal blue barrels that have a lid that seals completely water tight so I might use them for things that would be harmed by water. But then a normal dry bag would likely suffice...be lighter and cheaper...and I have a bunch of them form canoe trips. Maybe I'm over thinking this since I already have solutions to keep stuff dry...hate when I do that.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I was thinking about the sides of the box rubbing on the tubes, not the floor. We had a raft get a hole in it during transport by rubbing up against an ammo can. That's why I brought up the concerns of diamond plate. I would think the corners of the diamond shape could concentrate the rubbing action on the material. 

Like E-M stated above, I've seen dry boxes leak in a flip situation, but it sounds like you have it covered with the equipment you already have. Dry boxes are nice to find stuff and pack stuff in that you need to get to during the day or at meal time. I run a cooler and two dryboxes on my boat. 🐴


----------



## lowrider1 (3 mo ago)

caverdan said:


> I was thinking about the sides of the box rubbing on the tubes, not the floor. We had a raft get a hole in it during transport by rubbing up against an ammo can. That's why I brought up the concerns of diamond plate. I would think the corners of the diamond shape could concentrate the rubbing action on the material.
> 
> Like E-M stated above, I've seen dry boxes leak in a flip situation, but it sounds like you have it covered with the equipment you already have. Dry boxes are nice to find stuff and pack stuff in that you need to get to during the day or at meal time. I run a cooler and two dryboxes on my boat. 🐴


I ordered 4 large (relatively) ammo cans for "small stuff" just not sure how I will attach them until I get my frame together. May not need all 4 but I have places on my sidexside begging for a can or two. I hate unsecured stuff inside the cab. Every time I hit a big bump it rearranges itself in places it's not welcome. The more I look around my shop the more water tight containers I find. I think I might try small coolers instead of dry boxes for awhile and see how that works. That's the beauty of the NRS frame system...what they don't have you can find "pieces parts" on the market somewhere or weld up things as I get more experience with the boat. That's half the fun in my little mind.

I have the NRS fishing frame coming and I'm thinking about using something like the NRS Dodger rear seat parts which look like (on a small picture) they provide more room than the other rear seat attachment parts. My raft is the Outlaw 130. Anyone use that one and are you happy with that set up? I have a "U" shape motor mount to go on there and the little "stinger" for the anchor also which I think at this point will be offset to the right side and may be bent to the left to center the anchor rope and pull on the raft when the anchor is dropped. Any thoughts on this idea????


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Please post some pictures when you get it together. Sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## ColoRobo (Jan 22, 2021)

How about using a cooler as a dry box?


----------



## lowrider1 (3 mo ago)

caverdan said:


> Please post some pictures when you get it together. Sounds like you are on the right track.


Happy to if I knew how.


----------



## lowrider1 (3 mo ago)

ColoRobo said:


> How about using a cooler as a dry box?


Yes Sir...looks like that's where I'm headed at the moment.


----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

lowrider1 said:


> Happy to if I knew how.


it's not hard, have you tried?


----------



## lowrider1 (3 mo ago)

jsheglund said:


> it's not hard, have you tried?


No...I may have photophobia.


----------



## lowrider1 (3 mo ago)

lowrider1 said:


> No...I may have photophobia.


There is apparently some cyber magic that takes the picture from my phone and puts it into the "insert image" thing at the bottom of the page. I have a neighbor that is apparently capable of using this magic and makes pictures appear on the computer but he is in warm Arizona until it get warm in Idaho. I haven't given up!!


----------

